# Campsite guides



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of any books or other on campsites
I have the coastal guide, but very little inland

cheers

Tony


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*morocco*

Hi Tony
We set off for Morocco on the 22nd for a tour with DD, whilst reading the blogs on MHF - Morocco, I came across these useful articles... hope I`v attched the right links

Graham
gdleeds

http://www.richardfrancis.com/new_travel_log.htm

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-3936-0-0-asc-viewresults-1.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham & Tony;

There is an aires book by >Trailers Park Morocco< if thats any good.

Late edit to add theses links...

Also available from;

>Outdoorbits<

>Vicarious Books<

Can I come with you 

pete


----------

